# The age of the wall cracks that need remodelled



## Daily Production (Aug 14, 2019)

I just want to hear some feedback...so the job has a 12x13 8ft ceiling ht. Room that connects the front foyer as well as the kitchen. The home had a major water leak a few yrs ago which caused foundation cracks and settling. Just to update ( my thoughts) the customer wanted to make sure I could handle the job of fixing cracks, spot texturing, as well as complete retexture. So customer asked me to fix some of the cracks...my reply was, "no problem, but let's stay on the flat work and save the ceiling and corners for contract. 9 cracks from corner of door frame to ceiling were cut out, filled if needed, rretaped, flotad ,sanded, then matched EXISTING knockdown texture, using foam pad and small paint brush. All came out looking new as if new texture had been applied, no streaks, or lines, completely happy concerning customer. So against my better judgement, the customer asked me to correct three corner flat walls, one flat ceiling wall and connecting corners. This room has knockdown wall, and popcorn ceiling. After cutting out the damaged areas I noticed movement in the ceiling and walls, after closer examination I determined the ceiling ad been installed butted to the walls and neither the ceiling or walls had been secured properly. After securing these items I utilized plaster to fill in the gaps and cracks that grew to over 1/2 inch stretching the length of wall. Upon completion of these tasks I was now able to mid the corners, tape, allow to dry, apply 2nd coat also...spoken from the start of corners till present took 2days. The following day was spent applying the 3rd coat and applying knockdown with sponge and paintbrush. Now, you are up to date, I would like to hear some estimates from you all, mind you only estimate on the 2nd part of job, the ceilings and corners, cut out completely, (through) three levels of old paint, primer , EXISTING mud and old EXISTING joint paper. Respecting of all ceilings and walls. Fixing cracks, setting joints, finishing, sanding, texturing, and applying base coat of paint.


----------

